# VAG help requested on "Windows up/down with remote"



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

I was able to turn off DRL's and get the alarm to not chirp when I arm it, but I wasn't able to get the windows to go up and down with the key fob. Here's a pic....










Although it's not visible in the image, but I have *Comfort Opening Power Windows via Remote Control active *and *Comfort Closing Power Windows via Remote Control active *both checked. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

Never mind. :banghead:

Irluis came through with the proper coding...

====================
46- Cent Conv
====================
++ Windows up / down through key fob ++
Byte 6, uncheck Bit 5
Byte 7, check Bit 5
Byte 8, check Bit 5 


Thanks!!!!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Sonny A said:


> Never mind. :banghead:
> 
> Irluis came through with the proper coding...
> 
> ...



Didn't the coding helper do the trick?

Also - does it open all 4 windows or just the front two?


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Didn't the coding helper do the trick?
> 
> Also - does it open all 4 windows or just the front two?


I'm not sure what the Code Helper is. 

FYI, it opens all 4 windows simultaneously. I didn't see any options to just do the fronts.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Sonny A said:


> Never mind. :banghead:
> 
> Irluis came through with the proper coding...
> 
> ...


What in the world does this mean and how do you implement it in VAG :screwy:


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

What version are you running? When you open Central Convenience (#46), go to Long Code (#7). Once that opens, each of those little boxes with a hex number represents a Byte, starting at Byte 0. As you move to each box to the right, the Byte count goes up by 1. Go to the Bytes listed above. When you click on each Byte, the little check boxes below that represent the Bits. Check or uncheck accordingly. Make sure you're running the latest VCDS.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Sonny A said:


> What version are you running? When you open Central Convenience (#46), go to Long Code (#7). Once that opens, each of those little boxes with a hex number represents a Byte, starting at Byte 0. As you move to each box to the right, the Byte count goes up by 1. Go to the Bytes listed above. When you click on each Byte, the little check boxes below that represent the Bits. Check or uncheck accordingly. Make sure you're running the latest VCDS.


Thanks for the explanation! I will try this and let you know the outcome


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Why even get involved with vag? You can activate that through the menu in the mfi.


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

Really? I gotta see pics of that. I've never heard anyone do it through the MFI, but I'm still semi-noobish.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll take some pics tomorrow and post them. After you activate it, you can remote the windows by holding the unlock or lock button.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

R1der said:


> Why even get involved with vag? You can activate that through the menu in the mfi.


You can deactive the horn when locking the car thru the MFI, but not the open/close window feature, which you'll need VAG to do.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

I remotely open and close the windows of my cc and I have never used VAG. I did it using the setting menu of the mfi. So it can be done... unless U.S. models run a different software. Anyway I will upload some pics to show how I did it.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

They say a picture is a thousand words, so a video must be.. a million? Anyway I uploaded a video so it is even clearer. At the beggining I deactivate auto open/close (although I am not sure it makes a difference but you can try it) and chose OFF at the convenience. Nothing happens, then activate it again and choose DRIVER. Only the driver's window goes up and down. When I choose ALL, all windows and the sunroof are remote controlled.






p.s. Yes I know, my left cornering light is out.


----------



## OhioCCGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

R1der said:


> They say a picture is a thousand words, so a video must be.. a million? Anyway I uploaded a video so it is even clearer. At the beggining I deactivate auto open/close (although I am not sure it makes a difference but you can try it) and chose OFF at the convenience. Nothing happens, then activate it again and choose DRIVER. Only the driver's window goes up and down. When I choose ALL, all windows and the sunroof are remote controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE, you are my HERO! I'm picking up my new '11 CC Sport (island gray) with 18" Thunder Alloys on Saturday if it arrives from the port/truck and this is the first thing I plan to try--can't thank you enough for the video, I will let you know if it works in my American model. :thumbup:


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

OhioCCGuy said:


> DUDE, you are my HERO! I'm picking up my new '11 CC Sport (island gray) with 18" Thunder Alloys on Saturday if it arrives from the port/truck and this is the first thing I plan to try--can't thank you enough for the video, I will let you know if it works in my American model. :thumbup:


I wouldn't get my hopes high; it's a well documented feature that the US models do not have the same menu options as the European models... Go ahead and test it but it most likely won't work.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

OhioCCGuy said:


> DUDE, you are my HERO! I'm picking up my new '11 CC Sport (island gray) with 18" Thunder Alloys on Saturday if it arrives from the port/truck and this is the first thing I plan to try--can't thank you enough for the video, I will let you know if it works in my American model. :thumbup:


As Szy_szka said US models may have different options so try it first and let us know. In case you do not have these options you can definitely activate them with VAG. For example if you noticed, the first option I have in the convenience menu is the AUTO RAIN. I did not have that option when I bought the car but a friend who also owns a CC, found out about it and how to activate it through VAG so here we are.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

i like the window down feature with the remote...i wonder if their is a way through vag just to have the driver side come down only...like he did in the video


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just tried this on a 2010 sport and it didn't work...


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

Just wanted to do an update on the "Convenience Mode" on US spec cars (I have Passat Wagon but I am sure it works the same on CC). On our built-for-US cars, the “Conv. Mode” and its settings (“Off”, “All” and “Driver”) apply to the *power window operations *via the driver's *window switch*. You can open/close all the windows by using the driver’s window switch. Just continue holding it down/up. *This works only with key out of ignition*. 

I thought that the “Conv. Mode” applies to the door closing but no: I just tested it and it’s definitely applicable to the window opening via the window switch.


----------



## OhioCCGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll spend some time tomorrow working with a buddy who's a VW mechanic and I'll post the results if it works.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

I followed these directions and now I can use my remote to lower/raise windows.. 2010 sport CC in socal.

edit: of course with VAG


----------



## OhioCCGuy (Sep 29, 2010)

OhioCCGuy said:


> I'll spend some time tomorrow working with a buddy who's a VW mechanic and I'll post the results if it works.


Yep, didn't work without VAG on a 2011 version.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

OhioCCGuy said:


> Yep, didn't work without VAG on a 2011 version.


 What code did you use for a CC 2011?? I'm not able to make them work =(


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*winter tyres?*

What does that do? BTW, that vid is very informative, lets me see a detail of a Euro car. THX.


----------



## gottafly (Mar 24, 2011)

Having just gotten into a 2011 CC Sport (and absolutely loving it), this feature is the only thing I miss coming from my Acura TL. 

Forgive my ignorance, but what is "VAG" and how does one get it activated on a CC. I assume it's some sort of software update.... 

Thanks! 

Love these forums..


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

gottafly said:


> Having just gotten into a 2011 CC Sport (and absolutely loving it), this feature is the only thing I miss coming from my Acura TL.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what is "VAG" and how does one get it activated on a CC. I assume it's some sort of software update....
> 
> ...


 Welcome, I love my CC as well  

I believe VAG is just Volkswagen Audi Group but Vagcom or Vcds is a software and cable that is able to change coding of your car. This is how these features are enabled. 

Check this tool to try and find someone close to you with Vagcom and do the coding. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

*vag*



Turb02 said:


> Just tried this on a 2010 sport and it didn't work...


 Hey Turb02, what version of vag are you using to get into the 2010? and what interface?


----------



## waterflyboy22 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the video! I've got to get my CC re-programmed to use this feature!


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

*You can do driver only*

Once it's enabled to open and close via remote, you can set driver or all in convenience in the MFD. Works on my 2012 CC


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Woah its noob central in here, lol. I'll post the coding for rain sensing and key fob for sport and lux plus 2011 tonight when i get home. Just paste the code in and hit do it. Make sure you copy your old code down first encase i have additional options. 

Frankie


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Woah its noob central in here, lol. I'll post the coding for rain sensing and key fob for sport and lux plus 2011 tonight when i get home. Just paste the code in and hit do it. Make sure you copy your old code down first encase i have additional options.
> 
> Frankie


 That would be awesome. I still have remote keyfob opening and closing -- it's kind flaky though in terms of distance and time to kick in. The coding seems correct for rain closing based on what I've seen here, but it just doesn't work on my 2012 Lux Limited.


----------



## jsbongerCC (Jan 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks! Got it done and love it. Don't know why they didn't do it from the manufacturer.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

roachmotel3 said:


> That would be awesome. I still have remote keyfob opening and closing -- it's kind flaky though in terms of distance and time to kick in. The coding seems correct for rain closing based on what I've seen here, but it just doesn't work on my 2012 Lux Limited.


 It's flaky on mine too, you can't be far enough away to make it work by the time you reach the car when you are walking towards it....but still a big relief in my black on black car.


----------



## roachmotel3 (Jun 28, 2011)

*No luck with Rain Sensing*

I still have had no luck with rain sensing on my 2012. I'm pretty sure it's all setup correctly, but no workie. Do the wipers have to be set to auto, or off, or does it matter? 

Maybe it's different in 2012?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

roachmotel3 said:


> I still have had no luck with rain sensing on my 2012. I'm pretty sure it's all setup correctly, but no workie. Do the wipers have to be set to auto, or off, or does it matter?
> 
> Maybe it's different in 2012?


 Wipers need to be on auto.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*wow very cool feature!*

didn't know our CC have the option to do this via stock remote key/keyfob...

anyone in DFW / Dallas/Addison, TX area with a VAG COM that can help me turn this function on??


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

[Sorry to beat on an old thread]

Total newbie to this - have been reading threads for days and testing MFD setting changes on my 2011 CC Sport - and my keyfob does not open/close windows, and there is no rain-sensing option under convenience shown in the video way back in this thread. It would be nice to have these features - even the salesman was surprised it didn't work prior to the sale. I checked my vin and VAG map - but most of the emails either bounced or not replied. Where does one obtain the necessary cable / software to change the parameter/bit settings? I've been digging but haven't come across that bit of info here yet. 

My car is a CPO still under warranty - is this something that they would cover / be able to do at a dealer? Have been here initially researching the funky character of the DSG to see if it's an issue or normal - looks like I may be hitting them up for a Mechtronics unit - and was wondering if this is something they would enable 'gratis' while in the shop or not...? 

TIA for any / all feedback - as well as the fantastically helpful forum. Thanks to all the info, once out of warranty I will be going into mad-scientist mode with mods for certain.


----------

